# tatooine no longer fiction



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.space.com/12983-tatooine-alien-planets-2-suns-common.html


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh. That is cool.

Moving there tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet! I'm totally nerding out over this!


----------

